# More CA bans... now Oakland



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Geez... where will it end? I agree with some of the measures such as bus-stops and ATM lines... but golf courses? The same courses that use gas powered mowers, leaf blowers, & garden equipment? That is just stupid :BS So ignore polluting cars, waste into public streams, and killing of wild life... because burning tobacco leaves is the cause of all harm.

Here is the article if anyone is interested: Link


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

When I smoke cigars, I am very considerate of those around me. Regardless of whether or not second-hand smoke is bad, it is a matter of courtesy. My smoke intrudes upon them. Their cleaner air does not intrude upon me. I realize that I have a right to smoke. I also feel that my right does not supersede the right of others to breathe cleaner air.

Apartments, I do not have a problem with. After all, it is not your property and you do not have to right to damage the walls and carpeting. Although cleanup can be done, it never goes away completely and nothing is more vile than the smell of stale smoke trapped in wood, walls and floors. I wish they were more strict there. 

Bars? Well everyone is heading there to destroy their liver. Make it a cocktail and let them destroy their lungs as well. I mean, is one any less severe than the other? Leave the bars alone, or create smoking bars/lounges.

Although I am not a golfer, restricting it from golf courses and parks is just stupid. There are no enclosed spaces. The air dissipates quickly. Sure the wind may carry the smoke a 20 feet, or so, but by the time it travels that distance, it has been diluted to such an extent. Left the parks (unless it is within a certain distance of a playground), golf courses and bars alone.

I also agree with the Oakland resident in the comments section....

A city that is known for its ridiculous crime rate has just now created a situation where cops are going to be called to constant complaints of smokers. Not the right time, or place for this type of restriction.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Golf just wouldnt be the same without a cigar...Thats just crazy!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Reminds me of a quote from the movie, "I, Robot."
Will Smith's character, Det. Spooner, is asked by Dr. Calvin, "Are you crazy?" To which he responds:
*"I don't know, Doc.
Does thinking you are the last sane person on earth mean you're crazy?"*

After reading that article, I'm gettin' there.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

That is just insane. I can see the apartment thing, but condo’s too come on you own the property. At least from the outer walls in you do.

This whole smoking ban thing is getting out of hand. I agree with ibock I don’t smoke around non smokers, and try and be considerate of others. All it takes if one bad apple to spoil the bunch.


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

jbock said:


> When I smoke cigars, I am very considerate of those around me. Regardless of whether or not second-hand smoke is bad, it is a matter of courtesy. My smoke intrudes upon them. Their cleaner air does not intrude upon me. I realize that I have a right to smoke. I also feel that my right does not supersede the right of others to breathe cleaner air.
> 
> Apartments, I do not have a problem with. After all, it is not your property and you do not have to right to damage the walls and carpeting. Although cleanup can be done, it never goes away completely and nothing is more vile than the smell of stale smoke trapped in wood, walls and floors. I wish they were more strict there.
> 
> ...


:tpd: I agree that there should be some limits on smoking. It does intrude on the space of others and some places are especially suited for such restrictions. But restrictions at some places, such as golf courses, are irrational and reflect a blind unbalanced approach. I also think some establishments ,such as bars, should be able to decide on their own smoking policies. No smoking rules may attract some customers while rules permitting smoking will attract others. That is free choice and free enterprise.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

standing outside in oakland too long gets you shot anyway.this is a *favor*


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

It's not about limiting smoking. It's about ending smoking. Now this is the real "slippery Slope".


----------

